
Show HN: Tool and API to sync Docker images across multiple registries - ivanilves
https://github.com/ivanilves/lstags
======
ivanilves
_For the last 6 month "lstags" evolved from a small utility to a full Golang
API library, it survived complete re-shape and re-fit, and I hope at least
some of you will find it useful!_

HOW/WHY COULD ANYONE USE IT???

Well, for example, lstags could be used for filling local registries (or to
"prewarm" caching registries) with images from _quay.io_ and _gcr.io_ , to
speed up K8s cluster launches.

Also could be used to "prewarm" local Docker storage by pulling popular images
in advance (so your "docker run" will not be wasting time on pulling things,
it will just run!).

P.S.:

 _There is a terrible lack of V2 registry tools, so I decided to write my own
(a mix of NIH and real necessity, yes!!!)._

Any ideas are welcome (I am very open), if you know any useful Docker registry
tools, please mention em here.

I am seeking for collaborations now, to not become yet another lonely Golang
madman reinventing the wheel. ;)

